# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Majice KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE.....

## ivarica

zene, imamo hrpu t-shirta, velicine S, M, L, i XL
to nismo tiskali mi u rodi nego je inicijativa krenula ovdje s foruma
sad imamo dug prema tiskari koja nam je to napravila i majice, njih stotinjak i nest, trebamo prodati akko bi se tiskari to platilo

cijena majice je 20 kuna
ne placa se na rodin ziro, jer kako sam rekla, nije ih roda narucila

tko bi majicu i kako ce do nje?
ja sam u zg jos sigurno 10 dana
javljajte se   :Smile:

----------


## Berlin

Ja bi majicu.
Što dalje? Kome uplatiti?

----------


## Lucas

ja bi majicu xl 
ako mi se može poslati poštom 
(naravno plaćam poštarinu)

možda najbolje poslati pouzećem ?

----------


## maria71

može L meni ,valjda bum stala   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

majice su jako velike

sto se tice slanja, pliz smislite nesto jednostavno, nemam sad kapaciteta za ne znam kakve organizacije   :Embarassed:

----------


## maria71

kad netko ide na more , baci mi moju sa autoputa?   :Grin:  

mogu ja čekati ,  nije bed, u zg nažalost ne idem, tengo no dinero, a planirala sam kupiti bar kofer za maturalno ...

----------


## Mukica

uzecu ti ja danas i dat sutra elviri, a ti onda dalje hendlaj s njom

----------


## Mukica

> može L meni ,valjda bum stala


stala bus i u M jer je meni L amantaman

----------


## maria71

> uzecu ti ja danas i dat sutra elviri, a ti onda dalje hendlaj s njom


ok, ako ima moj broj nek mi
pošalje pp, meni  se kartica izbrisala jersam bezveze prčkala po mobu, a noje bilo snimljeno na telefon


  ako nema poslat ću ti na pp

----------


## Matilda

> uzecu ti ja danas i dat sutra elviri, a ti onda dalje hendlaj s njom


Muki, daj onda i moju ostavi kod Elvire.
Ja sam rezervirala L.

----------


## ivarica

> Mukica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uzecu ti ja danas i dat sutra elviri, a ti onda dalje hendlaj s njom
> 
> 
> Muki, daj onda i moju ostavi kod Elvire.
> Ja sam rezervirala L.


gdje su te rezervacije, prvi put cujem

----------


## ivarica

i molim vas nemojte mi slati ppove, jer je max broj ppova malen i redovito mi se brisu   :Evil or Very Mad:  

saljite mi mailove, mail mi je dostupan u profilu ili na roda@roda.hr

ne ocekujte danas odgovor

----------


## Matilda

Mukici na mail  :Grin:  
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...dac6e85ea1763a



> tko hoce da mu sacuvam majicu neka mi SAD ODMAH posalje mejl da vam odovojim jer ne mogu garantirat da se nece razgrabit
> brojevi kojima raspolazemo su S, M i L i XL
> 
> majice su obican bijeli t-shirt 
> 
> i obzirom da placamo u kesu moracete mi uplatit odmah na racun lovu, ja to nemrem financirat

----------


## ivarica

maria, matilda, muks je upravo pokupila majice za vas i platila ih

----------


## Matilda

Puno hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## maria71

> maria, matilda, muks je upravo pokupila majice za vas i platila ih


hvala puno   :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Ja bih isto 2 maice, S velicina, kako i kome platim? U zadru sam, mozda bi bilo najbolje pouzecem poslati postom?

----------


## bibi

Jojjj i ja bi majicuuuu!!!!! Al nemrem sad do ZG...nikako....meni bi onda M bila OK....Ajd pliz cure ko mi hoce poslati majicu...placam sve troskove  :Wink:

----------


## traktorka

Ima li kakve šanse da jedna S maja doputuje nekako do Osijeka?

----------


## spring

> Ima li kakve šanse da jedna S maja doputuje nekako do Osijeka?


Pridružujem se pitanju?????

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mogu ja platiti dvije majice (npr. za jedan par), pa da ne organiziramo slanje u Dbk neka ih uzme netko tu od vas s foruma tko ih može preuzeti bez puno organizacije (i tko planira još prosvjedovati  :Wink: ).
Samo recite tko će majice, koje veličine i gdje da uplatim.
I onda se lijepo u tim majicama zagrljeni slikajte za Klarinu prezentaciju   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

za one u zg, sutra sam u rodi u 5 popodne samo zbog ovih majica, nekoliko se forumasica javilo da im pase, pa ako i ostalima pase, navratite u canicevu 14

za ostale van zg - smislit cemo nesto

----------


## aenea

> Mogu ja platiti dvije majice (npr. za jedan par), pa da ne organiziramo slanje u Dbk neka ih uzme netko tu od vas s foruma tko ih može preuzeti bez puno organizacije (i tko planira još prosvjedovati ).
> Samo recite tko će majice, koje veličine i gdje da uplatim.
> I onda se lijepo u tim majicama zagrljeni slikajte za Klarinu prezentaciju


Možeš platiti za sebe (mogu ja i platiti), a ja ti ih odem uzet i čuvam ih ili proslijedim V.  :Wink:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> za one u zg, sutra sam u rodi u 5 popodne samo zbog ovih majica, nekoliko se forumasica javilo da im pase, pa ako i ostalima pase, navratite u canicevu 14
> 
> za ostale van zg - smislit cemo nesto


ivarice, u rodi si od 17 do .... ?

----------


## ivarica

do 18

----------


## Maya&Leon

nadam se da ću stići sa posla
see ya

----------


## ivarica

telefon je 091 586 3717
pa ako neka kasni, nije bed, pricekat cu

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pcelica Mara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mogu ja platiti dvije majice (npr. za jedan par), pa da ne organiziramo slanje u Dbk neka ih uzme netko tu od vas s foruma tko ih može preuzeti bez puno organizacije (i tko planira još prosvjedovati ).
> Samo recite tko će majice, koje veličine i gdje da uplatim.
> I onda se lijepo u tim majicama zagrljeni slikajte za Klarinu prezentaciju  
> 
> 
> Možeš platiti za sebe (mogu ja i platiti), a ja ti ih odem uzet i čuvam ih ili proslijedim V.


  :Kiss:  
imaš pp

----------


## pino

I moja mama ce vjerojatno navratit sutra po par komada u Canicevu.

----------


## malena beba

a posta nista?? i ja bi majicu ali sam daleko od zagreba...  :Sad:

----------


## luna1

i ja bi majicu M platiti ću i poštarinu već sam se raspitivala kak doći do nje, a nisam iz Zagreba ko mi može pomoći.......

----------


## luna1

kome da se obratim? :?

----------


## Angie75

A otkuda si, luna?

Ja je isto želim a baš danas neću stići do 18 do gnijezda.... 
Ma nešto ću smisliti  :/

----------


## luna1

iz d. rese, jel mi može to ko nabaviti platiti ću i poštarinu

----------


## luna1

> za one u zg, sutra sam u rodi u 5 popodne samo zbog ovih majica, nekoliko se forumasica javilo da im pase, pa ako i ostalima pase, navratite u canicevu 14
> 
> za ostale van zg - smislit cemo nesto



daj smislite nešto za nas van zagreba.....

----------


## traktorka

Nije mi danas nitko iz Zg-a uspio podići maju,a možda će sutra moći ili sljedeći tjedan.

Ivarice-hoćeš biti tamo i kada pa da vidim opciju?

----------


## Angie75

Baš su lijepe  :D 
Sutra je nosim na plažu  8)

----------


## luna1

a mi drugi.....kaj nema nitko da nam pomogne da dođemo do majica :?

----------


## mama u boji

Pula. Rezervirala bih dvije (M i L pa u koju stanem hehe). Pratim stanje pa javim adresu  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Pula. Rezervirala bih dvije (M i L pa u koju stanem hehe). Pratim stanje pa javim adresu


Mogu se ja tu pridružiti (radi dostave)? Možda za dvije M, ako imate.

----------


## Lutonjica

ako netko na području *Krka-Malinske-Rijeke-Selca* želi majice neka mi se javi u idućih par sati

----------


## ivarica

> Nije mi danas nitko iz Zg-a uspio podići maju,a možda će sutra moći ili sljedeći tjedan.
> 
> Ivarice-hoćeš biti tamo i kada pa da vidim opciju?


ostat cu sljedeci dan jedno popodne u rodi, recite kad vam najvise odgovara
petak nikako

----------


## kahna

Dobila i ja majice  :D 
bilbo7 hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

zeme
kahna se ponudila da vam organizira slanje majica, detalje cete dobiti od nje   :Heart:  

bit ce to sljedeceg tjedna pa nadalje

molim ovdje stavljajte popis koje vam majice trebaju, velicina i broj komada, tako da ih moze uzeti iz rode u utorak

uzmite u obzir da su jako velike i da vam xl trebaju samo ako mislite da vam treba 3xl

----------


## kahna

takoe   :Smile:  

Hajde mi olakšajte (da ne lovim po cijelom topicu)
Pobrojite se koja koliko i koje veličine hoće
pa ćemo za detalje na pp ili mail

----------


## malena beba

ako ima *s* ja bi tu! jednu molim   :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

može i za mene     L   i XL  ,pa ako netko ide prema slavonskom brodu javite za sad ne dolazim u metropolu ali na jesen nadam se prvim vlakom 
 :Love:

----------


## kahna

Ženske ženske, lijepo vas zamolila, a vi koda me ne vidite:

1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL

pliz pobrojite se dalje same (koje ste već pisale, da vas ne skupljam)

----------


## kahna

:Saint:  složila ja ipak, nadam se da nisam nekoga preskočila

1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL 
3. Berlin - veličina?
4. Lucas - 1 XL
5. ivanas - 2 S
6. bibi - veličina? 
7. traktorka - 1 S
8. spring - 1 S
9. luna1 - 1 M
10. mama u boji - 1 M, 1 L
11. pomikaki - 2 M
12.

----------


## **mial**

1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL 
3. Berlin - veličina?
4. Lucas - 1 XL
5. ivanas - 2 S
6. bibi - veličina? 
7. traktorka - 1 S
8. spring - 1 S
9. luna1 - 1 M
10. mama u boji - 1 M, 1 L
11. pomikaki - 2 M
12. **mial** - 1 S

----------


## vlatkapeno

i ja bi jednu majicu , samo bi pitala dali se mogu kupiti u rodinom gnijezdu jer to mi je blizu pa mogu do tamo .

----------


## ivarica

za bibi je bilbo pokupila majicu
vlatkap, moze u rodi, napisala sam da se dogovorite ovdje za jedan dan sljedeci tjedan kad vam pase da ostanem popodne
(ujutro sam zakljucana u rodi, imam dosta posla prije godisnjeg, mozete me dobiti iskljucivo na prevaru   :Grin:  

znaci izaberite jedan dan od ponedjeljka do srijede kad mozete od 5 do 6 popodne 
i ajde jos jedan dan od ponedjeljka do petka kad mozete od 12 do 13 npr (kad su vam pauze za rucak)

----------


## spring

Može ispravka;meni jedna majica ali L veličine (ne S).
I pitanjce;ja na more idem 15.8.,hoće li se ovo s majicama realizirati prije toga da uspijem majicu pokupiti? 
Hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

:D  :D  :D  ak su velike onda bi ja S

----------


## luna1

ali ja ne mogu nikako do zgb radim cijeli dan svaki dan skupljam lovu za postupak pa se nadam da će mi neko poslati poštom....hvala volim vas

----------


## ZO

ja bih *S* 1 komad - izvan Zagreba sam, plaćam poštarinu naravno ako je moguće organizirati slanje....hvala   :Heart:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Uf žene nemoguće ste! 
Lijepo su vam cure rekle da se popišete na JEDNO mjesto   :Predaja:  
Dakle:

1. malena beba - 1 S 
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL 
3. Berlin - veličina? 
4. Lucas - 1 XL 
5. ivanas - 2 S 
6. traktorka - 1 S 
7. spring - 1 L
8. luna1 - 1 S
9. mama u boji - 1 M, 1 L 
10. pomikaki - 2 M 
11. **mial** - 1 S
12. ZO - 1 S

.... nastavite niz tko je zainteresiran!

----------


## Lucas

:D  ja sam dobila svoju od jedne drage tete (hvala   :Kiss:   ) pa se brišem s popisa 

Postano: sub kol 08, 2009 8:24 pm    Naslov:
Uf žene nemoguće ste! 
Lijepo su vam cure rekle da se popišete na JEDNO mjesto   
Dakle: 

1. malena beba - 1 S 
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL 
3. Berlin - veličina? 
4. ivanas - 2 S 
5. traktorka - 1 S 
6. spring - 1 L 
7. luna1 - 1 S 
8. mama u boji - 1 M, 1 L 
19. pomikaki - 2 M 
10. **mial** - 1 S 
11. ZO - 1 S

----------


## maria71

molim laviniju da mi sačuva majicu do idućeg vikenda... priti pliz, poslala sms ali me ne doživljava  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

vidjet cu je ja sutra pa cu joj reci

----------


## kahna

Znaći za sada je ovako:

1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL
3. Berlin - veličina?
4. ivanas - 2 S
5. traktorka - 1 S
6. spring - 1 L
7. luna1 - 1 S
8. mama u boji - 1 M, 1 L
19. pomikaki - 2 M
10. **mial** - 1 S
11. ZO - 1 S
12. nina09 - 1 S 

Ne znam hoće li biti do 15.08, ako ih pokupim u utorak, šaljem vjerovatno u srijedu, trebalo bi onda do 15 biti, ali ovisi o pošti.

MOLIM SVE CURE S POPISA DA MI NA MAIL IZ PROFILA POŠALJU SVOJE ADRESE (i nick sa foruma naravno).   :Wink:

----------


## ZO

jel to samo ja ne vidim mail u profilu ili...?

----------


## **mial**

ja sam iz Zg pa meni ne treba slati 

*Ivarice* odredi sama dan koji ti odgovara kad možeš biti u gnjezdu, s obzirom da nema posebnih želja

----------


## kahna

Sorry, krenula ga staviti i zaboravila   :Saint:  
Evo za tren   :Wink:

----------


## kik@

Evo i ja bi htjela 1M i 1XL,ako bi nam kahna zeljela pokupiti i poslati  :Kiss:  


1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL
3. Belin - veličina?
4. ivanas - 2 S
5. traktorka - 1 S
6. spring - 1 L
7. luna1 - 1 S
8. mama u boji - 1M, 1L
9. pomikaki - 2 M
10.**mial** - 1 S
11. ZO - 1 S
12. nina09 - 1S
13. kik@-1 M, 1 XL

----------


## ivarica

*srijeda, 12. kolovoza

12 - 13h
17 - 18h*

----------


## malena beba

*kahna* poslala sam ti pp, ne mogu pristupiti mailu iz tvog profila  :?

----------


## kahna

Ok, dobila sam.
Ma mail se automatski otvara u Outlook-u pa tko ga nema aktivnog treba skopirati adresu   :Wink:

----------


## mama u boji

> mama u boji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pula. Rezervirala bih dvije (M i L pa u koju stanem hehe). Pratim stanje pa javim adresu 
> 
> 
> Mogu se ja tu pridružiti (radi dostave)? Možda za dvije M, ako imate.


Naravno! Javim kad stignu  :Wink:

----------


## ekica

> *srijeda, 12. kolovoza
> 
> 12 - 13h
> 17 - 18h*


super, dođem u srijedu po jednu *S* i jednu *L* --> treba li ovdje predbilježiti se ili imate dovoljnu zalihu?

----------


## ivarica

zapisite se i ovdje, nije obavezno, ali ipak da znamo nekako rasporediti

(imamo ih malo xl, ostalih dovoljno)

----------


## ekica

OK. 
Ja u srijedu uzimam *dvije S i jednu L*!

----------


## pomikaki

ivarice, moje pošalji mami u boji pa ćemo se mi podijeliti.

----------


## ksena28

ivarice, pa jel bilo još donacija za majice na dan prosvjeda?  :? znam da je osim mene još cura bilo za to  :?

----------


## ivarica

taj dio je muks hendlala

----------


## ivarica

hocu rec dio racuna je tiskari placen od novca koji je vec skupljen, od kupljenih majica i donacija
ali ja ne znam sad koliko je to ukupno, kao ni tko je sve dao

mama od pino je dala donaciju od 100 kuma neki dan meni, to sam namijenila za 5 majica novinarima i zasluznima koji su nas pratili

----------


## kahna

> ivarice, moje pošalji mami u boji pa ćemo se mi podijeliti.


pomikaki ovo ja hendlam,
bez brige, već je sve dogovoreno   :Wink:  
sutra idem po majice

----------


## kahna

Cure koje ste na popisu,
sutra idem po maje i možda ih uspijem odmah poslati,
 ali nemam sve adrese

----------


## Gabi

Nadam se da nisam zakasnila?

1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL
3. Belin - veličina?
4. ivanas - 2 S
5. traktorka - 1 S
6. spring - 1 L
7. luna1 - 1 S
8. mama u boji - 1M, 1L
9. pomikaki - 2 M
10.**mial** - 1 S
11. ZO - 1 S
12. nina09 - 1S
13. kik@-1 M, 1 XL
14. Gabi - 2 S

----------


## traktorka

Kahna-poslala sam ti mail

Zahvaljujem draga!

----------


## kik@

*kahna-*imas pp

----------


## G.

Prijavljujem i ja dolazak. Odnosno moja sestra ce doci i uzela bi *2 S i 1 M*

----------


## nela.

kahna poslala sam ti pp nadam se da nisam zakasnila
Hvala ti draga od  :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

Nadam se da nisam zakasnila?

1. malena beba - 1 S
2. jo1974 - 1 L, 1 XL
3. Belin - veličina?
4. ivanas - 2 S
5. traktorka - 1 S
6. spring - 1 L
7. luna1 - 1 S
8. mama u boji - 1M, 1L
9. pomikaki - 2 M
10.**mial** - 1 S
11. ZO - 1 S
12. nina09 - 1S
13. kik@-1 M, 1 XL
14. Gabi - 2 S
15. pinky 1L

----------


## ivarica

kahna je bila jutros po majice ali ih je uzela par povrh popisa

----------


## pomikaki

nego, jesam ja blesava ili? 
Ne kužim gdje trebam uplatiti?

----------


## ivarica

nisi s kahnom dogovorila kako ces joj uplatiti?

----------


## pomikaki

ne...
javit ću joj se na pp da ovdje ne dužim

----------


## kahna

Cure, uplata će biti na moj račun, ali kad vidim kolika će biti poštarina   :Wink:

----------


## mimimuc

uz one 2 moje L trebam još 1L i 1S
sutra šaljem mužića po njih(nisam na popisu ,javila sam se na pp ivarici)

----------


## kahna

Cure/žene, majice su poslane danas   :Smile:  
Javim Vam se večeras na pp/mail, kad uhvatim vremena   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

podsjecam

*danas u rodi od 17 do 18h*

----------


## nela.

Kahna hvala draga  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## bublica3

Ima li još majci? 

Ja bi 1 S

----------


## traktorka

Kahna-   :Love:

----------


## spring

Kahna hvala puno! :D

----------


## ZO

hvala kahna   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

hvala kahna  :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

> Ima li još majci? 
> 
> Ja bi 1 S


Ima, ali šaljem tek sljedeći tjedan, ne garantiram da ću stići ovih dana   :Saint:

----------


## kahna

Poslala sam svima pp-ove/mail-ove pa ako koja nije dobila, javite se.

----------


## Gabi

Plaćeno. Puno ti hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

KAHNA - imaš poruku

----------


## nela.

Bok curke!Evo moja maja već danas stigla poštom.

KAHNA da ti se i ovdje zahvalim hvala ti draga  :Kiss:

----------


## traktorka

I ja sam ti uplatila i jedva čekam da maja stigne  :D

 :Love:

----------


## pinny

Moze jedna velicine M. Khana imas pp

----------


## traktorka

Stigla  :D

----------


## spring

Ja jučer uplatila,maja danas stigla!
Kahna   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

od sljedeceg tjedna ponovo radi gnijezdo pa za one kojimogu utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16, pojavite se u to vrijeme
renata je tamo, ja cu je uputit gdje su i koja im je cijena

valjda cemo uskoro taj racun zatvorit   :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

meni jos nije stigla :/ 

i nisan mogla uplatiti jer mi u internet bankarstvu trazi njene podatke a ja iman samo br racuna  :/

----------


## traktorka

Ivarice-jel ima još manjih od S ?

Odnosno jel ima ženski model,maja je genijalna ali je ova S za mm-a a meni je preogromna a baš bi takvu žensku?

----------


## Berlin

Khana  veliki kiss.

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarice-jel ima još manjih od S ?
> 
> Odnosno jel ima ženski model,maja je genijalna ali je ova S za mm-a a meni je preogromna a baš bi takvu žensku?


nema

----------


## darva

> od sljedeceg tjedna ponovo radi gnijezdo pa za one kojimogu utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16, pojavite se u to vrijeme


Ja cu poslat prijatelja da uzme za mene   :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

platila ---dobila još u četvrtak hvala khana :D  :D  :D

----------


## kahna

> meni jos nije stigla :/ 
> 
> i nisan mogla uplatiti jer mi u internet bankarstvu trazi njene podatke a ja iman samo br racuna  :/


Riješeno pp-om jel?

Javi ako majica ne stigne, imam potvrdu pa ćemo je tražiti.

----------


## malena beba

je, rijeseno pp-om.... u medjuvremenu stigao papiric kuci, majica je u posti   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

Cure, hvala svima koje su uplatile,
ali imam problem jer 13.08 imam dvije uplate,
te 17.08 također dvije, po 35 kn za koje mi ne piše tko je uplatitelj  :/ 
MOLIM VAS DA SE JAVITE TAKO DA VAS SKINEM S POPISA DUŽNIKA   :Grin: 
Po mogućnosti ovdje, jer mi je inbox pretrpan i ne znam dal su mi stigle sve poruke

----------


## kahna

Ustvari za traktorku znam da je   :Grin:

----------


## mama u boji

Evo samo da javim, majice sretno šeću pulom  :Smile:  Još jednom hvala kahna na dobroj volji! Jedna od uplata 13.08. je moja, ali nije taj iznos, pa pretpostavljam da je ok..

----------


## aenea

Trebam 5L i 5M, mm stalno igra neke nogometne turnire pa će dečki nosit  :Grin:  , samo radim do 16h, a ne znam hoće li mi itko stić otić prije po njih.. :/

----------


## tikica_69

I ja sam se javila na PP za majicu, ali nista   :Sad:

----------


## kahna

> I ja sam se javila na PP za majicu, ali nista


Nisam dobila tvoju pp, kao što rekoh, pretrpani inbox i koliko sam skužila automatski se obriše ako nema mjesta.
Molim te ponovi, ali još bolje na mail adresu iz profila.

Cure koje su se još javile za majice, poslati ću ih sutra i onda me nema do ponedjeljka,
pa za dalje tko se javi, šaljem iza 24.08.

----------


## tikica_69

Jesam, hvala ti!   :Kiss:

----------


## luna1

dobila svoju majicu danas, hvala pusicu ti šaljem  :D  :D   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

i moja dosla  :D  :D  placeno   :Kiss:  

ali preracunala sam se u velicini   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama u boji

> ali preracunala sam se u velicini


Stvarno su ogromneee! Uzela sam M i L za svaki slučaj, ali sad vidim da bi mi i S bila dobra.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ali preracunala sam se u velicini   
> 
> 
> Stvarno su ogromneee! Uzela sam M i L za svaki slučaj, ali sad vidim da bi mi i S bila dobra.


Joj, kako mene zanima kolike su te majice   :Grin:   I zašto onda nije bila XS?

----------


## Pinky

mislim da su bar broj vece
ova moja l izgleda ko xl, ali nosit cu je ja   :Wink:

----------


## ZAUZETA

Kahna, molim te jednu S, ako ima, javi detalje kad stigneš...  :Bye:

----------


## aenea

> od sljedeceg tjedna ponovo radi gnijezdo pa za one kojimogu utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16, pojavite se u to vrijeme
> renata je tamo, ja cu je uputit gdje su i koja im je cijena
> 
> valjda cemo uskoro taj racun zatvorit


jel sutra sigurno neko tamo od 12 do 16? frend će otić po majice pa da ne poljubi vrata..

----------


## ivarica

renata bi trebala biti
poslat cu ti na pp njen broj moba, privatni, pa provjeri prije nego krene

----------


## maria71

ja sam danas svonu veselo prošetala po mom malom gradu, ovak  :shock:  su me gledali i okretali se za mnom....

brijem da sam se prošetala  gola da bi se manje zagledavali

----------


## aenea

> renata bi trebala biti
> poslat cu ti na pp njen broj moba, privatni, pa provjeri prije nego krene


hvala ti  :Kiss:  



> ja sam danas svonu veselo prošetala po mom malom gradu, ovak  :shock:  su me gledali i okretali se za mnom....
> 
> brijem da sam se prošetala  gola da bi se manje zagledavali


ja se pitam kako će gledati dečke kad će igrat nogomet u njima  :Grin:

----------


## nevenera

ja bih isto majicu. nek mi netko javi kako što gdje koliko, ja sam u zd. meni treba XL

----------


## malena beba

moja je stigla 

kahna   :Kiss:  

a letci su me dusevili, taman razmisljam di ih uvalit   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

aaa meni će onda S bit velika   :Smile:    Nema veze nosit ću je ja!!!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## aenea

moj prijatelj je danas imao stvarno zanimljiv shopping  :Laughing:  
Mukice  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

:Kiss:  je trebala ići Renati, ali volim se ljubiti pa sam i tebi, Mukice, poslala jednu  :Grin:

----------


## pinny

Kahna hvala na majici.   :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

A kad ce moja majica  :?

----------


## nina1

kahna hvala ti od   :Heart:  na majici....
pogotovo kad sam vidjela da si ju odnjela na more i od tamo poslala   :Love:

----------


## darva

Koji su termini iduce sedmice za doci po majice?

----------


## ivarica

utorak i cetvrtak od 12 do 16
renata zna zakasniti pa bi rekla prije od 13 do 16

----------


## amel

Ja sam nakon mjesec dana na kompu i ja bi kupila majicu ako ih još ima. Treba mi veličina S za mene i L za mm kao i informacija da li se vikendom može podići majica jer prek tjedna ne mogu ni ja ni muž (platila bi poštarinu ak ne može vikendom). Također mi treba i broj računa da mogu uplatiti. Hvala

----------


## Gost

Ja bi dvije jednu S i jednu L.

----------


## Gost

> Ja bi dvije jednu S i jednu L.


Joj ne L već M 8)

----------


## kahna

> kbegicsi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bi dvije jednu S i jednu L.
> 
> 
> Joj ne L već M 8)


Ovo pišeš meni ili ćeš sama ići po majice, jer mislim da nema smisla da ja hodam u Rodu po majice za nekoga iz Zagreba  :/ 
Mislim, nije meni problem, osim kaj nemam više M majica kod sebe, a ne znam dali ću ići po još   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Da, možda da vidiš sa curama koje će ići podizati za sebe, pa da ti pokupe odmah i pošalju, ako tebi nije zgodno ići   :Smile:

----------


## Gost

Nisam ni ja iz Zg-a .Nije mi hitno ali bi voljela imati majice, pa kada će netko ići neka se javi da ide pa da mi ih pokupi i pošalje   :Razz:  A uplatu neću raditi dok se ne javi da se ide po majice , ok ...

----------


## Gost

Nisam ni ja iz Zg-a .Nije mi hitno ali bi voljela imati majice, pa kada će netko ići neka se javi da ide pa da mi ih pokupi i pošalje   :Razz:  A uplatu neću raditi dok se ne javi da se ide po majice , ok ...A mogu uplatu napraviti i na račun toga tko mi pokupi majice ???

----------


## tikica_69

Kahna, budem ja onda u cetvrtak otisla po majicu da ne moras slati...to u Canicevu ili?

----------


## kahna

Da u Čaničevu, vidi samo kad je ivarica napisala da se može doći.

----------


## tikica_69

OK, TNX!

----------


## *meri*

ja bi majicu ali sam u puli. postoji mogucnost?

----------


## Ginger

ima koja dobra duša da mi pošalje *1S i 1m* majicu u varaždin?   :Trep trep:  

btw, jučer na španciru vidjela starijeg gospona s majicom koja ima natpis: "hoću biti deda, al HDZ mi neda"   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

> ima koja dobra duša da mi pošalje *1S i 1m* majicu u varaždin?   
> 
> btw, jučer na španciru vidjela starijeg gospona s majicom koja ima natpis: "hoću biti deda, al HDZ mi neda"


To je valjda bio od Gabi svekar  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

i ja si nekako mislila da je sigurno tata od neke naše forumašice   :Smile:  
Gabi, jesu to tvoji ili je neka druga naša sugrađanka?
mm htio ići za njim da vidi majicu, jer nije skužio odmah   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

danas moja ide sa mnom na maturalac

----------


## bublica3

I meni danas stigla majca. S mi je velika ali nema veze nosit ću je!


 :Wink:

----------


## kahna

> ja bi majicu ali sam u puli. postoji mogucnost?


Postoji, ali moram u Rodu po još majica.
Javi mi koju veličinu i adresu na pp   :Smile:  





> ima koja dobra duša da mi pošalje *1S i 1m* majicu u varaždin?


Taman još te dvije imam   :Smile:  
Hajde daj adresu na pp



OSTALE CURE KOJE BI HTJELE MAJICU, MOLIM VAS  POBROJITE SE PA KAD VAS SE SKUPI VIŠE DA ODEM U RODU   :Smile: 
(Ne vičem, samo hoću da svi vide  :Wink:  )

Dakle:
1. *meri* -

----------


## kahna

> I meni danas stigla majca. S mi je velika ali nema veze nosit ću je!



Iskreno se nadam da će ti jednog dana biti premala   :Love:

----------


## bublica3

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I meni danas stigla majca. S mi je velika ali nema veze nosit ću je!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ajme eee nadam se da će mi pucat po šavovima!
 :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

> Ginger prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> btw, jučer na španciru vidjela starijeg gospona s majicom koja ima natpis: "hoću biti deda, al HDZ mi neda"  
> 
> 
> To je valjda bio od Gabi svekar


Da, to je moj svekar   :Yes:  , a svekrva šeta u rodinoj majici ... i usput informiraju ljude.  

 :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

> btw, jučer na španciru vidjela starijeg gospona s majicom koja ima natpis: "hoću biti deda, al HDZ mi neda"


super, najbolji slogan do sad  :Klap:

----------


## Ginger

kahna, šaljem pp

Gabi, svekar je zakon, a sveki nisam skužila kaj nosi
mm htio trčati za tvojim svekrom, al je bio prebrz za nas - bili smo s kolicima

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam danas u Canicevoj podigla 5 majica  :D

----------


## *meri*

upravo su mi stigle majice, hvala. malo su velike ali nema veze, bit ce super.

----------


## kahna

> upravo su mi stigle majice, hvala. malo su velike ali nema veze, bit ce super.


Vidiš, a htjela si L   :Razz:

----------


## Filipah

Gabi, svekar ti je bio super!  :Kiss:  

Ja sam se sva raznježila kad sam ga ugledala sa tom majicom i vukla supruga za rukav da pročita.

Super i baš mi je bilo drago vidjeti djeda i baku u akciji  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Meni nisu stigle majice, a slala sam i adresi i sve  :?

----------


## bublica3

ivanas, ja sam majcu čekala dosta dugo! 

Na kraju je stigla!!!!      :D

----------


## Ameli

moja majce su stigle i biti će nam taman, uplata išla danas. kahna hvala na trudu.

----------


## kahna

> Meni nisu stigle majice, a slala sam i adresi i sve  :?


Jesam li ti odgovorila što?
Od silnih pp-a ne pamtim sve, ali lako moguće da pp nije niti prošao.
Zato sam i molila da mi se javljate na mail.
Inbox se pretrpa i neke poruke ne stignu.

Ne znam zašto te nemam na popisu, možda sam i previdjela, tko će ga znati.

Hajde pošalji adresu na pp ili mail pa se dogovorimo za dalje.
Napominjem da još imam po jednu majicu od  L i XL veličine.

Cure kojima još trebam poslati - zapakirano je sve, samo danas ne mogu do pošte.
Ide sutra sigurno   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ima u rodi jos nesto majica, idem pobrojati velicine

ko hoce, zna, utorak i cetvrtak od 12 do 16
mozemo dogovoriti i jedan popodnevni termin sljedeceg tjedna

pa da imate majicu za prosvjed 15. rujna   :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Majice poslane danas, 
ivanas nisam ništa od tebe dobila  :/ 

Kod mene je 1 L i 1 XL majica još.

----------


## romanica

cure ja sam iz varaždina ako može jedna majica s veličine

----------


## kahna

*romanica* pročitaj topic.
Post iznad tvog ti piše da imam još samo L i XL veličinu (ja sam curama slala majice poštom).
Jedino još kad ivarica napiše koje su ostale u Rodi.

----------


## BHany

ja sam sad skužila da ste vi pri kraju zaliha ovih majica
ja mislila doći kupiti kad dođem u zagreb
ili kad mi se nešto drugo bude slalo, pa usput

ali ako su zalihe na izmaku, ajde mi onda ostavite jednu (ili pošaljite) 
samo ne znam to s veličinama, to mi je uvijek problem...L ili XL za mene?
rezervirala bih i za mm, ali on inače treba XXL ili 3XL...ima li nešto i za njega?

----------


## jadro

ja ne mogu nikako ovaj tjedan u terminu do 16h, pa pitam..ima li ih dovoljno da mi ostavite 2, (M i L-za mene i MM), do slijedećeg tjedna?

----------


## ivarica

*u rodi ima dvadesetak L majica*

----------


## romanica

[quote="ivarica"][b]u rodi ima dvadesetak L majica[

molim vas ako je ikako moguće 2 l majice u varaždin,samo gdje da pošaljem adresu i novce

----------


## Ginger

kahna hvala ti puuuuno   :Kiss:

----------


## kahna

> ali ako su zalihe na izmaku, ajde mi onda ostavite jednu (ili pošaljite) 
> samo ne znam to s veličinama, to mi je uvijek problem...L ili XL za mene?
> rezervirala bih i za mm, ali on inače treba XXL ili 3XL...ima li nešto i za njega?


Mogu ti ja poslati, imam XL veličinu kod sebe - nemaš brige, stvarno je velika.
Majice su puno veće od normalnih veličina.
Daj samo molim te adresu na pp.

----------


## kahna

> molim vas ako je ikako moguće 2 l majice u varaždin,samo gdje da pošaljem adresu i novce


Tebe isto molim adresu na pp, pošaljem ćim dođem do majica   :Smile:

----------


## darva

Moj prijatelj je bio u Rodi i kupio 4 majice, nije mi jos poslao ali ne sumnjam da ce biti dobre jer sam uzela sve velicine pa ce se naci kandidati   :Smile:  




> btw, jučer na španciru vidjela starijeg gospona s majicom koja ima natpis: "hoću biti deda, al HDZ mi neda"


Ovo mi je genijalno, a bravo i za svekrvu  :D

----------

